# Absolutely [email protected]!(£;g livid...



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Some complete to$$er has banged the front wing on my old girls beloved Zafira when it was parked up and just buggered off. :evil: 
Dirty low life scum. I REALLY hate people that think they can just do what they want, walk away and refuse to accept the consequences of their actions.
There's only two places it could have happened and I've been back to both but neither have any cameras! 
Aaaaaaarrrrrrh!!! Do you know? Just AAAAAAARRRRRRH!!! TO$$ERS!


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Absolutely awful, I really feel your pain, anger and frustration! :x


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

It's depressing. My car was off the road for a whole month while I tracked down a replacement front bumper in decent condition (as they're unfortunately very rare). It cost me around £450 in total to buy a used bumper and have it resprayed in the right colour - and I still have a minor scuff on the wing that just wasn't economical to fix properly. And all because someone is too much of a coward to own up to making a mistake.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

That's exactly what it is, cowardly. If they'd left a note owning up I'm the type of guy to say "We all make mistakes, nobody is injured, thanks for owning up, forget about it, I'll sort it." When people carry on like this ar$ehole though, with absolutely no regard for other people's property or feelings, I just want to give them a short sharp reality check.
It's in a bit of an awkward spot really, it's pushed in right on the crease of the wheel arch. Going to whip the inner arch liner off and see if I can get right in behind it, warm it and push it out but it's currently last on a very long list at this moment in time. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Gutted for you too. The sh*t drivers must be out in force today 
Jenny


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Unlucky mate. Feel for you.

My son returned to his mx5 (09 plate) a few weeks ago and saw the front bumper all caved in. Luckily (and unusually it seems) the guy who had reversed into him had left a note & his phone number under the wiper.

Son called him and chap was very apologetic and asked him to get a quote as if only a couple of hundred he'd sort it. Quote for new bumper and re spray was near £1k, so the guy just got his insurance on the case, told them he would cover any excess and he didn't want my lad inconvenienced at all.

They collected the car, a hire car was delivered the next day, and car returned a few days later. Good repair and whole car cleaned up like new (it was filthy before).

Shows there are some decent people out there still.


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Glad your son got a result.  
Yes, you're right the majority are decent people and would own up I'm sure. It's just the scrotes that don't who push my buttons. Anyway, I'm over it now, it's added to the list. Could've done without it though, in process of moving house, TT needs a service, a front spring and 4 new hoops, Zafira due MoT & a brake light switch, just shelled out for boiler repairs (again), and now oven's packed up! To top it all it's snowing every other day here so I can do naff all on driveway. I hope we get the moving date soon... Roll on extended double garage!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Cloud said:


> Absolutely awful, I really feel your pain, anger and frustration! :x


I know. Winds you up doesn't it? Anyway, it's done now, I'm calm again. It'll give me something else to tinker with if nothing else!


----------



## Otley (May 15, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Gutted for you too. The sh*t drivers must be out in force today
> Jenny


Just seen your qS! Gutted. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your car! Doodahs who run away leaving you to sort it :evil:

The thing is if our pride and joy gets damaged it's like we get hurt as our car is our extended person(ality) :?


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

A3DFU said:


> Sorry to hear about your car! Doodahs who run away leaving you to sort it :evil:
> 
> The thing is if our pride and joy gets damaged it's like we get hurt as our car is our extended person(ality) :?


Totally agree . for us car heads our car is part of our family. It's like someone walking by your house and kicking your dog because it happened to be at the gate.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Otley said:


> Jenny H said:
> 
> 
> > Gutted for you too. The sh*t drivers must be out in force today
> ...


I have been inspecting red cars in the car park today to try to find one with a chipped door but no luck.
Its been a pretty sh***y week all round really. Got a slightly curbed wheel on the RS today as well and I wasn't driving it [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Seems to be a money pit keeping these cars looking nice  
Jenny


----------



## HeroicBroccoli (Jan 19, 2015)

Jenny H said:


> Otley said:
> 
> 
> > Jenny H said:
> ...


Jenny - was that your car at Elite Services yesterday by any chance?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

No it wasn't mine x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's depressing when it happens. One reason I'm very cautious where I park. Some people don't look after their own cars so don't think the odd dent to someone else's is going to matter either.


----------

